

Future Is Here: Interactive Tabletop Holographic Display - baryshev
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1314339634/holus-the-interactive-tabletop-holographic-display

======
tosseraccount
I'm a little skeptical. Sand Hill, Google, Apple, Samsung and Microsoft
probably already have big head starts on holographics.

